# HD tv help?



## cbrown228 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi everyone. I need help! I have 2 Samsung P2370HD tv monitors( 1 in each kids room) After the digital switch over, I reprogrammed both tv's. One is working fine but the other skips channels 23 thru 48. I have tried reprogramming many times. I've reset it to factory settings and it hasn't helped. I don't know what else to try. I would appreciate any and all suggestions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF :wave:

The first thing I would do is see if its the TV or the feed. Do this by switching them. If the problem follows then its the TV, if it changes then its the feed.

If its the TV then try to match all of the settings from the good one over to the bad one - especially the antenia/cable input settings. I'm pretty sure that's where the problem is but since I don't know that TV I can't tell you specifically.


----------

